# Words of  Wisdom from Charlie Chaplin



## elder999 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is the first film where Charlie Chaplin speaks and has dialogue.Remember, _The Great Dictator_ came out in 1939, so as awkward as it seems, it was oddly prophetic and comical. At the time, people thought the scene depicting the destruction of a Jewish ghetto was over the top for a comedy, but now we know better, don't we?

[yt]WhaDIYnCDDg[/yt]
True then. True *now*. Yup,yup,yup.


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 26, 2011)

i had never heard his voice


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 26, 2011)

Chaplin was a brilliant comic  and overall genius. He also was a very compassionate human being who understood human suffering. His Tramp spoke volumes to millions of people without the utterance of a single word.


----------



## granfire (Aug 26, 2011)

elder999 said:


> This is the first film where Charlie Chaplin speaks and has dialogue.Remember, _The Great Dictator_ came out in 1939, so as awkward as it seems, it was oddly prophetic and comical. At the time, people thought the scene depicting the destruction of a Jewish ghetto was over the top for a comedy, but now we know better, don't we?
> 
> [yt]WhaDIYnCDDg[/yt]
> True then. True *now*. Yup,yup,yup.



later in life he said he would not have made the movie had he know how really terrible the situation was.

I, for one am really glad that he did make this movie. I think it is something of a pandora's box thing, once you know you can't un-know it. So to us young folks there is that certain chill people then did not have.


And you do have to really hand it to him: he captured political speech in it's essence!(No, not the jewish barber...)


----------



## HammockRider (Aug 26, 2011)

Hippie!!

  Just kidding.I 'm confused, is he lying to his people in this scene or is he serious? I guess I'll have to watch it to find out. Thanks for posting this elder.


----------



## granfire (Aug 26, 2011)

HammockRider said:


> Hippie!!
> 
> Just kidding.I 'm confused, is he lying to his people in this scene or is he serious? I guess I'll have to watch it to find out. Thanks for posting this elder.



that sscene is the little Jewish Barber who got mistaken for the Dictator being pressed into giving a speech.
The 'real' dictator speeches are some gobbledegook with speech patterns closely resembling Hitler's. Much of hot air and no content:


----------



## JohnEdward (Aug 26, 2011)

Funny how that speech isn't famous, lost to obscurity. How it isn't taught in our schools, or upheld and referenced by our politicians.


----------



## granfire (Aug 27, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> Funny how that speech isn't famous, lost to obscurity. How it isn't taught in our schools, or upheld and referenced by our politicians.


yeah, well, you know that Charles Chaplin became a persona non grata late in his life in the US....


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 27, 2011)

granfire said:


> yeah, well, you know that Charles Chaplin became a persona non grata late in his life in the US....



Yes he had to leave because of the McCarthy witchhunts against the communists. Sir Charles Chaplin was told never to darken the the United States of America's doors again.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Yes he had to leave because of the McCarthy witchhunts against the communists. Sir Charles Chaplin was told never to darken the the United States of America's doors again.



I remember when he came back to the U.S. for his Oscar. Pretty shameful how we've treated people over the years.....



> "My prodigious sin was, and still is, being a non-conformist. Although I am not a Communist I refused to fall in line by *hating *them."
> 
> -*Sir Charles Spencer Chaplin* in his autobiography


----------

